# Dave of Pam n Dave Tragic accident



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

I am sorry to have to let you all know that Dave Travis, of "Pam n Dave", was killed in a road accident last night. We have been to Polis Police Station to confirm this, as we could really not believe it.

I know Dave had many friends on the forum, and he will have met a number of you at forum lunches.

His wife, Pam, is currently in the UK and my wife telephoned her this morning with the sad news. We are obviously supporting her at this time.

British man dies in road accident - Cyprus


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MacManiac said:


> I am sorry to have to let you all know that Dave Travis, of "Pam n Dave", was killed in a road accident last night. We have been to Polis Police Station to confirm this, as we could really not believe it.
> 
> I know Dave had many friends on the forum, and he will have met a number of you at forum lunches.
> 
> ...


This is indeed very sad news and our thoughts are with Pam and her family.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Such a sad loss of a very good friend R.I.P Dave


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

MacManiac said:


> I am sorry to have to let you all know that Dave Travis, of "Pam n Dave", was killed in a road accident last night. We have been to Polis Police Station to confirm this, as we could really not believe it.
> 
> I know Dave had many friends on the forum, and he will have met a number of you at forum lunches.
> 
> ...


Strange how the media is all over this and loads of comments about whose fault this was. speed, driving ability etc.etc but not many messages of support on here for his widow and two daughters.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

southcoastlady said:


> Strange how the media is all over this and loads of comments about whose fault this was. speed, driving ability etc.etc but not many messages of support on here for his widow and two daughters.


Yes I have noticed that also. Its a shame that people have to speculate without knowing the real truth and cause further upset to poor Pam and her daughters.
How it happened and why it happened may never come out for sure. Who knows, maybe he had a bad turn, maybe the tractor had no lights on and the equipment on the back of it had no warning triangle or light so Dave didnt see it in time to stop.

Dennis and I send our sincere condolences to Pam and her daughters. Thank heavens they are with her at this very sad time.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok i have edited the title of this thread as people may not have realised what it is about. 
Perhaps it will now get the response that it deserves.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I so sorry. I may not know those involved, but the forum makes us feel almost like a family and when this happens its shocking. Send my sympathies please

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> I so sorry. I may not know those involved, but the forum makes us feel almost like a family and when this happens its shocking. Send my sympathies please
> 
> Jo xxx


Pam and Dave are well known to many members of this forum from meet ups etc etc.
Yes you get to feel you know people on forums but when you have actually met them as well it hits home more.


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Did not get to meet Pam and Dave on any forum lunches we attended, but what a tragic accident to have happened, our hearts go out to Pam and their daughters.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

The forum is like a family to me and although i never met Dave and Pam, nevertheless I am really saddened by this news, I would like to pass on my sincere condolences to Pam and their family.

Ray


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you all. I will get Pam to read this when she returns to Cyprus on Friday. xx


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Sylvi and I would like to add our condolences. Dave seemed in better health form at his birthday bash last week.

We are sorry that we will be in the UK and not be here to offer support to Pam and family at this sad time.

Pete & Sylvi

P.S. I will add that I was totally disgusted at the thread appearing on another forum with it's usual invalid misinformation, opinions and argument that were allowed.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

This is very sad news. My condolences.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

MacManiac said:


> I am sorry to have to let you all know that Dave Travis, of "Pam n Dave", was killed in a road accident last night. We have been to Polis Police Station to confirm this, as we could really not believe it.
> 
> I know Dave had many friends on the forum, and he will have met a number of you at forum lunches.
> 
> ...


Very, very sad news. I am so sorry to hear that. I felt like I almost knew him, being as he was such a regular contributor to this forum. Here in Cornwall there are numerous fatalities involving farm vehicles every year, not that I am apportioning blame of course. Being a car driver and an ex biker, I always drive on the defensive, especially down the narrow country lanes here - just in case there is an agricultural vehicle around the next bend doing 7MPH with it's lights and number plate (if it has one!) completely obscured by mud.


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

I like so many on here, would just like to pass on my condolences to the family.


----------

